# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  rotation bot leveling (PQR)

## classdog

hi all

iv been paying with PQR for a couple of days now.
iv got a profile for all my L90 chars most downloaded from this form with a bit of tinkering.

now I would to like to make a profile for my l62 dk and it seem that PQR is reacting weird to some spells.
is there a problem with PQR with non L90 chars?

and douse ne body cutch a profile

thank 
classdog

----------


## crystal_tech

the profiles your using are coded for max level

in most cases you could add

if not IsPlayerSpell(id) then return false end

to each spell and replace the id with that spell id just place it at the top of each ability, it would cause pqr to skip that spell if not known.

----------


## classdog

thx for the reaction and I will keep that in mind.
but I found a other flaw in my system.
the spell id and buff id shown by my addons ar not always correct.
is there ne body who can tell me the best way to get the id's,
iv used elvui and idtip. both give me id 108557 for the monks jab.
while wowhead tought me that it should be 100780.

----------


## kuukuu

> thx for the reaction and I will keep that in mind.
> but I found a other flaw in my system.
> the spell id and buff id shown by my addons ar not always correct.
> is there ne body who can tell me the best way to get the id's,
> iv used elvui and idtip. both give me id 108557 for the monks jab.
> while wowhead tought me that it should be 100780.


Jab morphs based on what weapon you have. Wowhead even says that. I use Wowhead for any ids though overall.

----------

